# The Ring: Find the motif thread



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

We've all had this problem before.

We read about some motif within the Ring Cycle but we just can't find it.

I'm looking for the opening theme from "Siegfried Idyll", I'm told it's within the Brunnhilde's Awakening scene, but I can't for the life of me find it.

Any help appreciated, thanks.

http://archive.operainfo.org/broadcast/operaTeaching.cgi?id=69&language=1&material_id=406


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.pjb.com.au/mus/wagner/d30.mp3

Here are all the motifs:http://www.pjb.com.au/mus/wagner/index.html#d77


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

You can try also this :

http://www.rwagner.net/


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

@ notreally 

Beautiful Avatar ! :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This website catalogues all the leitmotifs and gives descriptions and lists all the appearances of all the leitmotifs through the course of the ring and supplies very poor sounding midi mp3 versions of each motif.


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Il_Penseroso said:


> @ notreally
> 
> Beautiful Avatar ! :tiphat:


Thank you!


----------

